# Helmet Or No Helmet?



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

This may have been asked before and if so I am sorry!
I would like to know how many people wear a helmet when they ride and if Y/N, why or why not?
For me, I do not wear one unless my horse has been acting up and I feel I need one. I dont because I am very claustrophobic, also with a helmet I feel like I cant hear or see what is all around me, I know I know its weird.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I wear one without fail, and I refuse to let anyone on my horse without one. Although I did get on once without it, because I'd plain forgotten..

As for why, because I bought one when I got sick of using the ones at the trail riding place I went to. After that, I just always used it, and it's a good thing I did as two consecutive falls saw me land on my head. I was grateful that my helmet scored all the grass stains instead of my skull. I bought a new helmet afterwards, and don't think I will ever ride without one, even though my horse is quiet. It's just too much of a risk not to wear one IMO. Sure, it might not save your life, but it could.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I never wear one, although I know I should (especially given my history with being bucked off, ran over, drug by, jumped over, flipped on, etc by horses... lol)
Why don't I wear one? Never had to as a kid and it was a never a habit and I can't stand weight on my head - I have a hard enough time wearing my hard hat at work, and even then it's something I always get in crap for. 

And welcome to HorseForum!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I usually didn't with my older QH, but always riding other horses. And I am **** lucky I was wearing one a little over a week ago when riding a school horse as it spooked and lost it and I fell hard. I do not remember what happened before, during or after the fall. I was conscious and I got up and everything and wanted to get back on, but I don't remember any of it, only what my instructor told me that I did and said. I didn't remember my name or where I lived. I started coming back when I arrived at the hospital. I ended up with a concussion and wonder what would have happened if I wasn't wearing my helmet. I would never have expected this horse to do what it did, but goes to show that you never know and when it happens in an instant you will have wished you had one on. I'm now wearing it all the time I ride. Riding without one is just not worth the risk.


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've always ridden with a helmet. I've been brought up with the fact you always need a helmet when riding. I'll keep using a helmet since you can not control every factor when riding and never know if something will happen. Also I'm a nurse so have seen what happens when people don't wear a helmet when it comes to horse riding, motorbikes and bikes.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I wear one. It looks dorky and it's not comfy, but it's more comfy than a wheel chair or having my brains scraped off the arena wall. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I always wear one. Why? A friend was riding a totally bombproof school pony who slipped in mud and fell; she hit her head. Me, riding my mostly bombproof mare who bolted unexpectedly and I ended up in hospital having surgery. 

I won't tell anyone else what to do (except my future kids, who will never be allowed near horses without helmets) but personally I will NEVER ride without one. Accidents happen. Even totally bombproof horses can slip in mud, like what happened to my friend.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

How many times does this need to be discussed?

There have been dozens of threads on this subject posted in the past.

Is there some kind of hidden agenda with this issue?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't understand why so many people are so worried over how many other people are or are not wearing a helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy guys! It was JUST a curiosity question! If you read my first post Gunslinger, you would have read that if it was already asked or posted before I am sorry as I am new here and could find another thread about it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Let me help you, OP. The Search function is your friend. :wink:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/do-you-wear-helmet-149620/

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/head-injuries-153348/

http://www.horseforum.com/endurance-riding/dave-rabe-accident-wear-helmet-150863/

http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/do-you-wear-helmet-147529/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/wearing-helmet-146239/


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Helmet. Cheap preventative item and easier to replace than my skull. 

There will be occasions where the helmet is the offender that "killed" or hurt a rider, but I'll take my chances and wear one. Doesn't bother me because it fits properly and I wouldn't mind that extra sky to look at that the visor blocks out, but I'll still take the helmet. 

I _have_ jumped on my old man without a helmet while trying to rustle some cattle that torqued me off... But I feel nekkid without it lol. As much as I "know" him he still has his own brain to make his own decision and I'd rather not hurt my family if the injury were fatal or I was required to have 24/7 care.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I wear one when schooling polo ponies. I don't wear one when working cattle or checking pastures and water.

Why? Polo is a contact sport and with the speeds and jostling that goes on the chances of coming off are much higher. When working cattle or riding pastures I need the protection that my western hat gives against the sun, wind, rain, hail, snow. I wear a felt hat year round when doing the ranch thing.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I always wear a helmet because at the end of the day it has zero effect on how I ride, so I can't come up with a single reason to not wear one but I can come up with a million reasons to wear one! You know, I sometimes hear people say their helmet is too hot or it's too heavy and that's why they prefer to not wear one ... then buy a different helmet! With that said, wearing a helmet will not always protect you from serious injury and/or death but I'd rather take my chances wearing one than not.

For me it's kind of like wearing a seat belt, it's a no brainer. Just this morning two people were almost killed near me when they were ejected from their car after an accident. No seat belts, of course. I would love to sit down with them in their hospital room and ask if they still think seat belts are uncomfortable enough to warrant not wearing them. The same logic applies to wearing a helmet. Everything is fine until you fall off and split your head open then people tend to smarten up... but unfortunately for some it's too late.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I did not used to wear a helmet but now I do


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I love my helmet. I don't even know its on most of the time. It is super light and well ventilated and very sleek. Also very comfortable.

I will never sit on a horse without a helmet. I have had one to many falls where my helmet saved my life.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I usually don't wear a helmet. Sometimes I'll wear my cowboy hat. But the horse boarder made a new rule that we have to have helmets when riding. I ussually will ride one bareback though.

on the multiple helmet threads: it's OK to have more than one. Sometimes one gets inactive or boring. Someone makes a new one and it all restarts again. I think it's good to have more than one thread because then you may have different answers from the same person. It's all good


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

My husband and I both began riding w/o helmets. It only took a short time before we just felt we needed them. We have heard too many horror stories. It's like wearing a seat belt in the car, everyone is fine as long as nothing happens. 
Now I feel naked w/o the helmet. 
I sweat like a piggy under the helmet, but I have short hair and I take a tiny bottle of hair freshener in my cantle bag. If we are on a group ride, I spritz my hair when I take the helmet off. I feel it's just part of the responsibility of ownership.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

GamingGrrl said:


> I wear one. It looks dorky and it's not comfy, but it's more comfy than a wheel chair or having my brains scraped off the arena wall. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Technically you wouldn't actually feel ANY discomfort of having your brains scraped off an arena wall so... :lol:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I wear one, its the way we were raised. Usually the instant I think "I should not wear/find my helmet he will be fine.." is the day I get bucked off. I also prefer to wear one when driving horses as well. I know someone who went driving, the horse spooked over a tree. The driver ended up under the cart and could not remember what happened. His helmet was in three pieces. He went to the doctor, showed the Dr. at the hospital his helmet. The doctors response was "good thing you were wearing this because your head would split the exact same way." I was young and that left an impression.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

A 12 year old girl I knew growing up fell off her "bomb-proof" horse when it spooked and hit her head on concrete. It killed her instantly. Would she have lived if she was wearing a helmet - cant say for 100%, but her chances would have been a lot better. So a Helmet for me every time.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have always worn one. IMO, I would rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. I find it pretty sad that a lot of people skip simple enough precautionary measures like wearing seatbelts, head protection, etc. either for the fashion of it or the slight discomfort or - this is the worst - the inconvenience of having to put it on. 
People are entitled to their own choices, but I don't understand why you would rather risk being paralyzed or killed when it would take two seconds to put on a helmet.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Children under 18 need to wear helmets, every time, no excuses.

When you're an adult, that's your business. I don't wear one mostly because I rarely ride anyway. When I do, it's just around the yard. Back when I was taking lessons, though, I always wore one.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I wear a helmet every ride, regardless. I also wear a body protector but that came with a very Stern Look and a coerced promise to wear it every ride (I admit it, I was bribed.).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Technically you wouldn't actually feel ANY discomfort of having your brains scraped off an arena wall so... :lol:


Touché :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

helmet on the horse/bike

seatbelt in the car

lifejacket on the boat


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd prefer not to, but everywhere I have boarded requires helmets. Also my husband worries, and wants me to wear one. 

So I do, every time I ride.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I always wear my helmet. The one I wear is pretty comfortable and I never remember that it's on my head anyway. 
Why? Because I only have one head!


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

nope, and I if you are worried about being paralyzed you will need to wear more protection than a helmet...though would happen due to neck or back injury, NOT a head injury....don't care you you wish to wear one, but don't tell me I am stupid or somehow "wrong" for choosing NOT to....


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

It depends what I am doing, if I am jumping then yes always. If I am just riding on the flat then usually not. If I have a horse that I have had buck or something before I might throw one on if I remember but as a general rule I only wear one while jumping.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Faye83! I _definately_ wear a helmet, and at all times


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Although I can't imagine not wearing one, it's the choice of the rider. Purely a personal matter. Every rider knows the risks involved. I may not agree, but that is solely my own opinion and I shouldn't find fault with their decision unless it affects me as well.


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

I always where a helmet. No one can get on my horse until they have a helmet on. It has just become a habit. I don't care if my horse is acting up or not, you are literally giving it your life while riding it. Another thing is Its an animal. They could be the sweetest, most behaved horse ever, but it is still an animal and should not be fully trusted. They have a mind and body of their own and they are much stronger than you and can hurt you in a moment if they wanted  I don't mean to harsh (and sorry if I come across that way) But I have seen too many people hurt over not wearing one and I don't want one of the stories to be about me. but of course, over all, it is the riders decision whether they want one on or not. This is just my opinion


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Another helmet thread. Who would've thought?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

I always wear one, because my mother hovers over me and makes me, and because I have had at least four falls, where with out one, I probably would have died.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I always wear a helmet. Seems silly to me not to wear one.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Another helmet thread. Who would've thought?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You sir are rude. Geez, just stop. You don't have to look at the thread, it's your choice. Personally I am enjoying reading it, as are others, so why must you put a damper on things?


I always, always wear a helmet, regardless. I only have not worn a helmet on a few occasions. Horses are unpredictable no matter how bombproof they are. Heck, my horses out of the blue decided to bolt last week! I frequently jump, and have landed on my head before, so my helmet is there just in case. Plus I've seen some cross country riders take a nose dive straight into a fixed jump.. Imagine that without a helmet! 

I might as well share a quick story that I was going to make a separate thread for.. Last night I decided to go out at 10:30 in the dark, and just ride my horse around the pasture before I went to bed. The pasture is lighted by one light on the barn, so it wasn't terribly dark. Now since my parents weren't awake, and I didn't want my ears to get cold, I didn't put my helmet on. My horse and I had a great ride, and we were almost done, so I just let him on a loose rein and let him canter at whatever speed he pleased around the pasture. We have snow on the ground, and little did I know there was ice under it, he slipped and we almost went down. It was VERY close. The first thing I thought when I turned around and looked at where my horse slipped and struggled to remain on his feet is "what if we had went down and I hit my head without my helmet on?" I could only imagine what could of been. 

Anything can happen when around/on horses, so why not just invest in a $100 helmet that can save your life? Just my thoughts.

What's even funnier is that I'm so used to wearing my helmet, when I'm driving my car I have this feeling of "Wait, where's my helmet?!?" Until I realize I am indeed driving a car. :lol:


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't wear a helmet on certain horses. If I know the horse like the back of my hand I don't wear one. If I think the horse is going to be a problem (or if I'm riding bareback at high speeds) then I wear one. As a kid I always wore one and I always insist that any kiddo riding my horse wear one, but I'm an adult now and my view on it is that it's my decision. I've seen people injured just as easily with helmets on than without. Heck, my worst fall ever to date messed my spine up pretty bad, my head was completely 100% fine. I think that it's just one of those personal choices that you know comes with risks.


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Mochachino said:


> I usually didn't with my older QH, but always riding other horses. And I am **** lucky I was wearing one a little over a week ago when riding a school horse as it spooked and lost it and I fell hard. I do not remember what happened before, during or after the fall. I was conscious and I got up and everything and wanted to get back on, but I don't remember any of it, only what my instructor told me that I did and said. I didn't remember my name or where I lived. I started coming back when I arrived at the hospital. I ended up with a concussion and wonder what would have happened if I wasn't wearing my helmet. I would never have expected this horse to do what it did, but goes to show that you never know and when it happens in an instant you will have wished you had one on. I'm now wearing it all the time I ride. Riding without one is just not worth the risk.


 Great example of why helmets are so important!!!
Glad your ok!!!

Obviously I'm all for helmet wearing.
I ride dirt bikes also and I've had this conversation in regards to that as well my theory on the matter is the same....
I figure why not!!! YOu can mend a broken leg or arm you can't however mend permanent brain damage!!!! That's my 2 cents anyway &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56836;
Better safe then sorry &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56842;

Ps interesting thread enjoying reading everyone's views on helmets &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## keyston44 (Feb 7, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Another helmet thread. Who would've thought?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The funniest thing about this is that this is an old thread and you already complained about it on the first page.

As far as wearing a helmet, I don't. I don't know why. I wear one when I ride my bicycle. I don't when I ride my street motorcycle. I do when I ride my off road motorcycle and ATV. 

Key


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I used not to wear a helmet. I had one, but I found it uncomfortable, so I used it only on my jumping lessons, when the trainer said I had to. Otherwise, I took several falls without one and all was fine and dandy. No injuries, lucky me! Once, I took a fall during a jumping lesson, with my helmet on. A bad fall. Helmet and all, I still was in so much pain that I vomited because of the pain, I hadn't felt anything like that in my life. It was a bad concussion. That made me think - what if I had taken this fall without the helmet on? So I bought a new one, a properly fitting and good looking one that I liked to wear. I also opened up the old one, and guess what - cracks all over the thing. That could have been my skull. So, since then, I always ride with a helmet. I've had a couple of times when I just sat on my horse and dismounted after a minute without a helmet, but any lesson, session or just a trail ride now doesn't go without it. I want to keep my head.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I always wear my helmet because it's just always safer that way.
Another girl in 4-h said she doesn't wear one because it hurts her head when she falls off a horse. WELL NO DURR, be glad you aren't DEAD!
At 4-h meeting we cannot force people to wear them, but if they don't wear a helmet then we will not help them because we don't want to be responsible. I will not let anyone on any of my horses without a helmet.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I do not wear a helmet and will not wear a helmet unless I am showing in english classes.
I once bought a horse from a lady that insisted that I wear a helmet to try the mare under saddle. I told her if you want to sell this mare to me I am going to ride her and I wont wear that helmet.
I rode the mare and bought her.
If you feel you need a helmet by all means wear one. Thats your choice.
I wont wear one and that is my choice. Shalom


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I rarely fall off anymore *knock on wood* but I've fallen enough times and cracked helmets to be completely content with wearing one.

I wear one 99.5% of the time. I've jumped on a horse a time or two without one for ten minutes at most.

The argument "I know my horse." I find incredibly ignorant. I "know" Logan, but to an extent. He's got his own brain and while he's fairly predictable, he's still a horse. Accidents happen. I don't think about falling off every time I ride though, kind of defeats the point. If I thought like that, might as well stay on the ground.

I don't judge the ability to ride on whether an individual wears a helmet, but I'm certainly one who would advise it for new horse people. You only have one noggin, and it only takes one nasty (or not so nasty) fall to ruin you and your families life. 

Your noggin; your choice... But I wear one


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

I almost always wear a helmet. Only on rare occasions do I not. ALWAYS on the trails, and always when my horse is hyper or especially crazy. I've fallen many times and never hit my head, but I've heard stories and I'd rather not end up with a concussion or dead, if I can prevent it by wearing a helmet.

Rare occasions are when I forget (the first few times I rode Destiny I forgot because of the change in scenery -- I'd never ridden outside of an arena -- but I remembered a few minutes into the rides and put it on then), when I'm planning to have pictures taken (I can't look safe, now, can I??? lol), and when we're just walking around the yard for a couple of minutes. Never in an area where unpredictable circumstances could occur. My horse is still just a tad too spooky for me to not wear a helmet. Maybe in a few years, lol. But if I had a nice quiet, dead broke horse, I'd probably end up not wearing a helmet a lot more often. It's kind of like riding a bicycle to me; if I'm going to be in possible danger (on a bike, that could mean biking on ice or doing stunts), I wear a helmet. If there's almost no chance of anything bad happening, I don't. Clearly, anything could happen, but I'll take the risk if there's such a small chance that it doesn't even worry me. Riding a horse CAN be ALMOST the same as walking on foot, if you're riding the right horse, and I most certainly do not wear a helmet when I'm on foot. 

But like I said, with my horse, always... when I first started riding, always. If I was starting a green horse, most definitely always. And if someone else rides my horse, I don't care what they say, I make them wear a helmet...liability issues, lol.


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

I've never not worn one, you have to wear one at my riding school for lessons, and at college we have to wear one for riding, turning out, catching in, leading to and from the walker and hand walking around the yard so really its a habit. I did once get on a friends horse wothout because I didn't realise it wasn't on my head haha.

Theres so many pros to wearing a hat and if it saves my life then of course i'll wear one. It fits perfectly, looks smart and is comfortable.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure of my logic but I used to never wear a helmet during lessons. I ALWAYS wear a helmet at home and out on the trail. I dont mind if others dont, it is their choice and I respect that, but to say it is useless? It bothers me. Especially if youre going to harass someone for wearing a helmet. Why? It is their personal choice. I dont feel right without a helmet on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

keyston44 said:


> The funniest thing about this is that this is an old thread and you already complained about it on the first page.
> 
> As far as wearing a helmet, I don't. I don't know why. I wear one when I ride my bicycle. I don't when I ride my street motorcycle. I do when I ride my off road motorcycle and ATV.
> 
> Key


Out of curiosity don't you have to legally wear one on street bike?
Where I'm from you'd be off the road with a huge fine if you got caught wearing no helmet on motorbike 😛 they even fine people for riding their push bike with no helmet haha (extreme but hey) lol 
Anyway just wondering, I guess different countries different laws...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't wear one and that is my choice for MY reasons. I do not need some do gooder telling me what they think is best for me, period. Who are you to tell me what to do? Who appointed you? Please tell me. I do not judge you for wearing one, do NOT judge me for not wearing one.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

^ A little defensive are we?

I hate to say it, but that mannerism is what gives the non (and the helmet wearers in a reverse role) a bad rep. 

Being neutral ( and mature) about something is the better route to go than guns ablazing with defensiveness. 

Just saying...


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Defensive? No, giving my opinion. As far as being neutral, I am, I don't judge people for wearing a helmet, I expect to not be judged for not wearing a helmet. How not neutral or not rational is that?


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I suppose it was the tone of voice... well "word" lol, but then again finding a tone through a computer can be tough. The wording is what implied to me that defensiveness was in play. Calling a helmet wear(er) a "Do gooder" was unnecessary, imo.


----------



## keyston44 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rocco boy said:


> Out of curiosity don't you have to legally wear one on street bike?
> Where I'm from you'd be off the road with a huge fine if you got caught wearing no helmet on motorbike &#55357;&#56859; they even fine people for riding their push bike with no helmet haha (extreme but hey) lol
> Anyway just wondering, I guess different countries different laws...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No helmet law in Colorado. One of only a few states that don't require a helmet while on a motorcycle.

Key


----------



## Yooper (Oct 12, 2013)

Responsible adults can make their own decisions to wear or not wear a helmet. However, anyone under the age of 18 should be required to wear a helmet at all times, be it on a horse, as a passenger on a motorcycle, riding a bicycle, etc. No matter how uncool it is, until they are legally adults, their brains need to be protectively encased in cushioning. 

Helmets can be spiffed up with painting and decals. Makes them more individualized and fun for young persons. 



keyston44 said:


> No helmet law in Colorado. One of only a few states that don't require a helmet while on a motorcycle.
> 
> Key


Michigan recently got rid of the requirement to wear helmets on motorcycles. Considering my mother would be without a face if she'd had not been wearing a full face shield helmet in her motorcycle accident, you can imagine I am for helmets in all activities where helmets should be worn. Her helmet was ground into the pavement and chewed to bits. Flesh is much softer than helmet material...

On the topic of motorcycles, the ultimate irony was when a motorcyclist in an anti helmet protest died during the protest a few years ago. The medical reports indicated he would have survived....had he been wearing a helmet. I am sure his bare head felt great, the wind in his hair, until he hit the ground.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I wear a helmet every time I ride. No exception. I would not allow a rider on my horse without a helmet (not that other people ride him anyway). I also don't ride with people not in helmets. I don't want to have to deal with someone with a smashed in head on a trail ride.

I think everyone under 18 should be in a helmet.

Your head, your choice. It would bother me though seeing someone trying to raise money to help with medical bills for an injury that could have been prevented by a helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rocco boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting 😀
So different like I said here on anything in public that you are "riding" pretty much requires you to wear a helmet or cop a fine!!! 
Dsnt matter if your 6months old or 96 yrs old laws the same...
I do like the idea of a choice though.
But I would always wear one anyway haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay, story time, LOL. 
So, why I always where a helmet while riding a horse:
When I was little (4-13) I had a lot of trouble sticking on horses, I was a pretty good rider (for a twelve year old) but I just used to fall off at the weirdest situations. When I was probably twelve or thirteen, I was riding bareback by myself, my friend was in the hay loft, and my trainer was bailing hay, she said I could ride fanny. Fanny was the little kids school horse, she was arab, and since no arab will ever be bombproof, if you have an arab, you will know what I mean, (even the calmest and most bombproof arab will someday spook) she wasn't bombproof. I was riding with a helmet, using a bridle, and I had rode this horse bareback a million times. 
As we came to one of her least spooky spots at all, I was focusing on relaxing completely, and not thinking about anything (I did this with this mare a lot, I also told her everything in my life). Suddenly, unexpectedly, she spooked, and jumped quite violently to the side, I fell, hard, straight onto my head. I had a head ache for a month, and then on and off recurring, I probably had a concussion. In my family we never go to the hospital, unless it is obviously broken or continuing over a really long period of time. 

Why I always wear a helmet on a bike: 
When I was seven, I had a bike that could go pretty fast, on a family bike trip outing, I wanted to go as fast a my big brother Richard, well, as I caught up with Richard, there wasn't enough room, we were heading into a tunnel, I couldn't brake, my bike hit the curb, I bounced off of the tunnel wall head first, and fell to the ground. I escaped without a scratch on my body, but a broken helmet. That would have been my head, and I would have probably died or had brain damage.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I did not wear a helmet as a child when riding. My children did not and neither will I insist my grandchildren wear one.
I learned to ride bareback on a pony that bucked every day
Accidents are going to happen and if you ride long enough and often enough you will be injured.
I have dislocated my shoulder, broken both collar bones, fractured my arm, and knocked out my two front teeth all while riding and every accident was my fault. No helmet would have prevented any of the injuries.
It is up to the individual and to the parents of a child to decide to wear a helmet or not.
Here in Texas the police have enough to do without monitoring the tens of thousands of youth that ride in this state. Shalom


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I love reading these posts- its super interesting to see everyones opinion and reasoning. Go HF!

I learned to ride with a strict ALWAYS helmet policy. So I actually don't think i've ridden without one :lol:. I remember getting on and forgetting it once and I felt so empty xD

Now if it was my choice, I would like to be able to do dressage, in arena, on my 14 year old mare that I've had for 9 years without a helmet. We often ride when its very hot, and i've had beautiful, well ventilated helmets, but many times i've gotten off the horse and felt very, very poorly due to the heat. That is the only time and reason I would not wear a helmet.

In all other situations, like riding my other horse (Baloo), hacking out, jumping, etc. I believe that a helmet is my best bet. Perhaps when I've had Baloo long enough and he's in his teens and wiser, maybe I'd ride him without a helmet, in the arena, doing flatwork.

I'd never judge anyone for wearing/not wearing a helmet- to each his own. I have gotten frustrated at the yard I was at because of their super strict policy, but I understand it's a liability issue. We all ride differently, have different experiences and different horses. I think the helmet/no helmet issue is a good example of the great diversity that exists in the horse world- and I think it is a great thing


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

There was a girl a few years ago who was riding her horse with no helmet. The horse tripped at a walk and fell on top of her before she could roll out of the way(very experienced rider ftr). She died from her head injuries a few hours later.

No one can ride in my barn without a helmet. We don't allow lesson students to bridle without putting their helmet on. 

Every ride, every time.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I can understand an adult making the decision to not wear a helmet for themselves but I don't understand it for a kid. Kids don't have the strength, experience of physical abilities of adults. The odds of them riding out a horse having a bad fit is low - they flat out dont have the strength and size adults do. Odds are, they're coming off easier than an adult. They're also going to have a smaller chance of helping themselves when they do fall.

This is an opinion and of course not based on scientific studies but based on experience.

I don't see the justification for the risk of someone else's head. It would be tough having a kid injured for life in an accident when the injury could have been lessened or eliminated by a helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Anyone that is so concerned about injury that you worry about other riders should IMO find another hobby.
There is an inherent risk when handling livestock especially horses. Most injuries I have seen do not involve head trauma.
If you want to wear a helmet for your safety do so. If you want your child to wear one or riders you are instructing thats your right.
I have no problem with people wearing helmets.
People have been riding without protective helmets for thousands of years.
Only a small percentage of them died from brain trauma.
I will take my chances. Shalom


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes I wear a helmet. I like my brains on the _inside._


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Anyone that is so concerned about injury that you worry about other riders should IMO find another hobby.


I worry about other riders because I don't want to be the one unfortunate enough to be around should their head get caved in. Knowing my luck, I would be. I don't want to have to deal with that situation.

Ain't nobody got time for that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yooper (Oct 12, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> Anyone that is so concerned about injury that you worry about other riders should IMO find another hobby.
> There is an inherent risk when handling livestock especially horses. Most injuries I have seen do not involve head trauma.
> If you want to wear a helmet for your safety do so. If you want your child to wear one or riders you are instructing thats your right.
> I have no problem with people wearing helmets.
> ...


Considering for thousands of years people believed silly things like geocentricity, that illnesses were caused by witches and fairies, and a female cat could pray for rain, that isn't the best logic to use when making a point. 

Certainly a lot of ancient people rode their horses without problems, but others had their skulls dashed open on rocks. Though ancient peoples were far more likely to travel on foot anyway, because even back then, horses were expensive to procure and then expensive to maintain. The average person did not ride horses in the ancient world. 

Anyway, maybe it is because I am in the medical field, but I prefer my information come from evidence based medical research. And evidence based medical research shows that use of helmets in activities with high risk of head injuries (biking, motorcycling, horse riding, football, etc.) substantially decrease the risk of a severe head injury. It doesn't remove all risk, but it means you might get a slight concussion as opposed to becoming a vegetable.


----------



## OhBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Adding to the argument that horses are unpredictable, people can be just as much. When I was around 9 I went to a summer riding camp. Not the best place, they basically used the campers as their help and rewarded us with 2 hrs of riding a day. Doing this 5 days a week for 8 hrs a day in the heat was exhausting, especially for a nine year old! 

Well long story short by Friday I was physically drained but wasn't about to give up my riding time. I was riding a horse with big lengthy strides and felt perfectly fine up until my instructor asked me to pick up the canter. Okay no problem. I ask for the canter, horse picks it up flawlessly, and then I wake up looking at the sky. A combination of me being so worn out with the initial "whoosh" when he picked up the canter was enough to make me pass out. I had landed head first and cracked my helmet straight through from the base of the back straight up the middle. I had a headache for days and my ears were ringing a good 3hrs afterward. Always worn a helmet since! 

The only exeception, ironically, is when I'm out on the trails. Where we ride through the woods there requires a lot of ducking and avoiding. Wearing a helmet usually does more harm than good by either the visor or straps getting snagged by branches or not fitting through gaps in the trees. Figures. I do however, always carry it with me for when the trails opens up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Count me in with the helmet crowd! Lol I learned about wearing helmets the hard way. I had a horse that, I normally rode without a helmet, collapse on me one day. Luckily I had my helmet on when he went down. I was slammed into the wall and got pinned underneath him. I wish my knee had a helmet that day too. Maybe then it wouldn't be so messed up.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have had a helmet save me from a brain injury or worse, once, I was bucked at a gallop, over top the horse's head, landed head first on the gravel road. I have always worn a helmet since I started riding English many years ago. Before that, never. They make such light, comfortable ones, doesn't bother me in the least to wear one.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Yooper I am in the Medical Profession to and have been for 30 years.
I understand brain trauma as well as anyone. I have been riding for 46 years and have seen only a couple of head injuries. 
What ancient people believed has nothing to do with the decision to wear a helmet or not. Shalom


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have grown so fond of my Tipperary that I feel naked without it. it kind of "cuddles" my head.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I have grown so fond of my Tipperary that I feel naked without it. it kind of "cuddles" my head.


Amen to that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I wear a helmet the large majority of times. There are a lot of large rocks almost anywhere I ride, and hitting one with my head would probably be fatal. However, I dislike the idea that helmets make you safe. 

Helmets reduce the risk of head injury by around 50-75% if the head hits something, depending on which statistics you see. That is a good thing. But lots of riding involves a reduction in risk of ever having your head hit something to begin with. Using English saddles results in a statistically higher risk of head injury - possibly because of jumping. Jumping results in a vastly higher risk of head injury - on the order of 10-40 fold increase. (A forum member complained that figure is based on old numbers, but an hour of searching with Google scholar did not turn up anything recent that would change it.) A style of riding that puts one 'behind the horse' increases the number of lower back injuries but decreases the number of head injuries. Adding a bucking strap might decrease the risk with some horses.

Yet we don't see moves to outlaw jumping by minors, or get endless lectures about the danger of letting kids use English saddles. Parents should assess the risk on behalf of their kids, regardless of the sport. My nephew dabbled in racing dirt bikes, which carries a higher risk than I would accept for my kids. My youngest daughter rides (with a helmet), and my sister considers that too high a risk. There are too many variables for making blanket rules.

In 5+ years, my oldest daughter and daughter in law have come off horses, once each. Both bruised their lower back. I've come off a horse once and severely bruised my lower back, and it still gets sore 5 years later. I wasn't wearing a helmet, and my head was fine. An argument could be made that with our approach to riding, a body protector would be more helpful than a helmet.

In talking to people I've met riding, the only person who has suffered a head injury was breaking horses at the time. All the other injuries were lower back and shoulder/arm injuries. And many of them rode horses on ranches, logging a lot more hours of saddle time in rough country than most recreational riders ever will. That factoid of unscientific sampling probably explains why many western riders do not wear a helmet for daily riding. If no one you know has had a head injury from riding, and many of them have ridden their entire life, how high will that person place the risk of head injury?

BTW - something that always puzzles me is when people laugh about their falls. It seems to me that every fall should be followed with thought about how the fall came about and what can be done to prevent one in the future. That approach might reduce injuries as much a sticking a helmet on and feeling invincible.

PS - I'll add that I've known more people with injuries from the saddle horn when a horse rolled over them than I do who have had head injuries. That doesn't make me want to outlaw saddle horns...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Many boarding facilities have some sort of helmet requirement, which differs depending on the place. (IE--Must wear a helmet if under "x" age (usually 18), or must wear a helmet while doing "x" activity (usually jumping), or that they simply must /always/ be wearing a helmet while handling a horse).

This is an older thread, and so I already posted... I wear a helmet a solid 93% of the time.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I wear a riding hat, everyone I know who rides also wears one. Riding without one is just not considered as a reasonable option.

Brain damage happens and I would rather it didn't happen to me and my loved ones, you may get a second chance with a body injury, but a broken head / brain is harder to fix.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I always wear a helmet. (Well, almost always). I've gone a few times without, but that was a very rare occurrence indeed.

I also wear my helmet when driving in the cart.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't wear one. I know it's unwise and increases my chances of injury. I just don't like to wear one. I do take it on a horse-by-horse basis. 

I have not felt the need to wear one with the last three horses I've ridden. I do always wear one the first time I ride a horse or until I get a feel for how the animal moves and how spooky it is, but if I determine that I don't need one, I won't wear one.

It's dangerous and all, but I just don't like the weight on my head. If I take friends riding I make them wear a helmet all the time though. I am a hypocrite.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I wear a helmet and I think kids should have to wear helmets, if only because as a general rule kids / teens are too immature to make that kind of choice for themselves and are prone to doing silly things on horseback. If you're a legal adult and can make your own decisions / are responsible for yourself then awesome, YOU get to decide whether or not YOU wear a helmet. Otherwise, it's better safe than sorry. In _my_ opinion it's silly not to wear a helmet, people get snippy when they hear it so I don't say it and I would never tell a person that they were stupid for choosing not to wear one (as I do support an adults ability to choose). That doesn't change my opinion and I don't have to change my mind because someone thinks I ought to :wink:


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I rode for 10yrs before I ever wore a helmet. It took a bad fall on the trail with a concussion and I decided I should get one. I currently use a Troxel Rebel and love it. It is lightweight and comfortable. I do believe it is a choice of the rider. I am the only in the group I ride in that wears a helmet. I never mount without one. The only exception was some pics we took last year.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This may be a "old" thread but it is still a great thread and place to state your opinion.

Mine...in favor of helmets for everyone.

I look at it this way... it takes only a instant to do life-ending damage to your brain or worse...
Ever think who it is that takes care of you_ forever_ if you get injured and become a burden...and it might of, probably was avoidable with a helmet.

If the best riders in the world wear helmets to protect their brain and a few wish they had their helmet on their head when the unthinkable happened... that helmet did them absolutely no good being a shelf ornament.
If we only had a crystal ball....

In my home, no helmet no ride, period!
On my horse, no helmet no ride, period!

Riding horses is "dangerous" enough on a great day. I want the odds in my corner thank-you...


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in the totally for helmets group. I don't care what you do on your own horse, but if you wish to ride my horse you will wear a helmet. My friend who typically rides Saddlebreds didn't even think to get on without a helmet, and I didn't say she had to. It was the riding a three year old green broke Dressage horse that made her want to be safe. Granted, she is the only other one other than me and my husband to ride my horse, but that's beside the point.

I know I've said it before, but I got my husband a helmet for Valentine's Day this year. He wanted to hop on my barely started three year old. I said not without a helmet. Now he doesn't even think about riding without a helmet.

Now, I'm still not going to say everyone should wear one. But when it comes to me and my family, yes, they will wear helmets.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

If you had asked me 3 months ago, I would've said that I would choose not to wear one when I could. Now, after a trip to emergency, and completely smashed helmet and a little bit of a headache, I won't ride without one. I was on a really quiet horse too, that happened to take fright and proceed to bronc across the paddock.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My best friend had three brain bleeds and a fractured from not wearing a helmet while riding a bike, and now she can't canter, jump, etc for the rest of her life. My mom had four concussions from riding without one (she never learned!), and has now been taking seizure meds for 20 years. Helmets are absolutely, no questions asked, mandatory in my family. I'm also looking into purchasing a vest since I want to get into cross country 

In any case, I absolutely adore my GPA helmet. It's also very lightweight and comfortable, so there is really no reason for me not to wear it!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Faye83 said:


> This may have been asked before and if so I am sorry!
> I would like to know how many people wear a helmet when they ride and if Y/N, why or why not?
> For me, I do not wear one unless my horse has been acting up and I feel I need one. I dont because I am very claustrophobic, also with a helmet I feel like I cant hear or see what is all around me, I know I know its weird.


I don't wear one, because for the riding I do they don't provide what I need (e.g. protection from sun, rain, tree limbs, etc....). So I either wear a hat with a sufficient brim around my head or a keffiyeh when it's cold and not raining.
I do own 3 helmets for anyone who wants to wear one. I would never discourage anyone from wearing one, although if it's a sunny day and they wear a helmet I strongly advise them to put on plenty of sunblock.
Rain doesn't damage the skin, but I still dislike having it running down the base of my neck (mostly on the sides and back) before it continues under my shirt.

Of course I know I'm playing the odds. The head accounts for the smallest % horse related injuries almost always less then 20 % (unless you include the neck into the statistics) depending on the year and location.

In my personal experience I've only recently met one person who suffered a severe head injury (i.e. concussion) from riding. I've known people get facial injuries that a helmet didn't prevent, but then a helmet isn't designed to protect the face. The people who's deaths I'm personally acquainted with were wearing helmets, but were killed by broken necks. Probably accounts for why I worry more about my back and my neck.

The head does (again depending on year and location) usually account for the greatest number of actual fatal horse related injuries (even though the it's a relatively low % when compared to all horse related injuries). The neck and back (i.e. the spine) accounts for the most crippling and permanently disabling injuries (but again, relative low % when compared to all other horse related injuries).

So like everything else in life, I'm play the odds :lol: (as does almost everyone in some way). While my odds of being injured are pretty good :lol: (been there and done that with various cracked ribs, sprained wrists and ankles, deep tissue bruises, pulled groins, etc, etc, etc....), but so far it's been 45 years and not even a pump on the head or a broken arm/leg/hand/foot bone (which are some of the more common injuries). I'm beating the odds on some of the more common injuries (so far) :lol: but have gotten my fair share of the other types of injuries.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

EliRose said:


> My best friend had three brain bleeds and a fractured from not wearing a helmet while riding a bike, and now she can't canter, jump, etc for the rest of her life. My mom had four concussions from riding without one (she never learned!), and has now been taking seizure meds for 20 years. Helmets are absolutely, no questions asked, mandatory in my family. I'm also looking into purchasing a vest since I want to get into cross country
> 
> In any case, I absolutely adore my GPA helmet. It's also very lightweight and comfortable, so there is really no reason for me not to wear it!


 
You might want to look into the inflatable collars too (sort of an "airbag" for the neck). I've never seen one in action, but it's suppose to protect the neck by inflating before you hit the ground. The concept appears sound, I just haven't had experience around them yet or know anyone who has actually used them. So all I can do is repeat things I've heard or read.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> You might want to look into the inflatable collars too (sort of an "airbag" for the neck). I've never seen one in action, but it's suppose to protect the neck by inflating before you hit the ground. The concept appears sound, I just haven't had experience around them yet or know anyone who has actually used them. So all I can do is repeat things I've heard or read.


My trainer and I were just talking about them last week, actually. They sound like a really good idea, considering how common neck injuries are.

Inflatable helmets: Could they be the future of riding? - Featured, Focus, Riding & Safety - Horsetalk.co.nz


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

EliRose said:


> My trainer and I were just talking about them last week, actually. They sound like a really good idea, considering how common neck injuries are.
> 
> Inflatable helmets: Could they be the future of riding? - Featured, Focus, Riding & Safety - Horsetalk.co.nz


Especially if you're going to be doing cross country. What most of the basic stats don't point out is that even though the overall % of head injuries is low the majority of head and neck injuries happen while jumping. If you remove the injuries that happen from jumping from the equation the % of head and neck drops dramatically and the numbers that result in severe injury drops even more. But then that's because it's the distance from the ground that contributes the most to the potential for a head injury to be serious (and you can actually get a concussion from just 2 or 3 feet). Even jogging can pose a risk is you trip and fall. You already relative high up just being on the horse. Even more so when you're making the jump. An average person's head on a 15 hand horse is going to be in the area of 8 feet off the ground. Jumping 3 feet will put you close to 11 feet (proper positioning should drop you head some, but still close to that). That's a long way. climb up an 8 foot step ladder so you're about 11 up and think about falling from there. Something is going to hurt even if it's not (hopefully) the head or neck. But jumping does lend itself to head injuries just because of the positioning while making the jump.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Never worn a helmet while riding. When I was very young was riding behind my sister cantering up long graveled driveway, cinch broke and I landed on my head in the gravel. Another time fell off and hit my head on a cement block, another time I was along a fence and when I came off my foot hung up in the fence and slammed my forehead on the ground. I did get a cut on forehead with that last one but even then I slapped a piece of gauze on it to catch the blood and went and got back on the horse (getting back on after a fall has been drummed into me all my life) but the other two times not even a headache. So you can fall on your head and walk away without injury even if you don't have a helmet on.

I love to watch bull riding. Some of the riders wear helmets and some don't. I think in the years I've been watching just as many of the helmeted riders have suffered from concussions as those who don't wear them.

I'm a believer in fate and if it's in the cards for you to suffer an injury or illness it's going to happen no matter how many precautions you take. I can't even begin to count how many times I've hit the ground and the worst injury I've had was a saddle horn digging into my leg when a mare reared over backwards with me. Thankfully just in the fat & muscle right above and to the side of my knee. My best friend severed her spinal cord the very first time she fell off and she landed on her butt not her back. 

Really, it's a matter of personal choice. If it makes you feel better to wear one, then do. Just don't think because you've got a helmet on that you can take all kinds of crazy chances though.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Only at the shows or if I'm on a young horse. Helmets are like seatbelts, they can save your life in certain accidents and they can less than helpful in other accidents. An EMT friend had to hear a man scream to death in a burning car because the seatbelt would not engage and the flames were too hot to get close enough to rescue him.


----------

